

Penguin launches Little Black Classics series – 80p each ($1.20/€1.10) - chestnut-tree
http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2015/february/penguin-little-black-classics

======
chestnut-tree
The top 10 best-selling titles according to The Guardian [1]

    
    
      1. The Communist Manifesto - Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels
      2. The Beautifull Cassandra - Jane Austen
      3. The Tell-Tale Heart - Edgar Allan Poe
      4. Aphorisms on Love and Hate - Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche
      5. How Much Land Does a Man Need? Leo Tolstoy
      6. The Great Fire of London - Samuel Pepys
      7. Socrates' Defence
      8. Circles of Hell - Dante
      9. Lord Arthur Savile’s Crime - Oscar Wilde
      10. The Night is Darkening Round Me - Emily Brontë
    

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/mar/04/communist-
manif...](http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/mar/04/communist-manifesto-
tops-bestsellers-penguin-little-black-classics)

